# Suicide Hub Creation- Welding vs. Drill-and-pin



## PrimitiveBike (Feb 26, 2008)

Evening 
I want to make a fixed gear for as little money as possible. I wan a hub i can rip on. I want to try skid stops and play. I have time, some mechanic equip and motivation. I am debating just spot welding all around it or drilling throug the hub and the casette in a couple places and welding steel rods in there as pins. I use a front brake all the time, so i almost want to make both and see if I can break either one. Anyone have any experience with these kinds of hubs? Thoughts on these ideas?
Pax
trey


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

I've welded BMX freewheels and multispeed freehub bodies together to make fixies, but that is steel...hubs are generally aluminum and cogs are steel so they can/t be welded together, but a BMX cassette cog can be welded to a freehub body and the freehub body can be welded to make it fixed....however decent quality fixed hubs don't cost that much anymore and are a better way to go IMHO...


----------



## grnson (Apr 27, 2007)

*I've welded a 7 speed shimano hub body...*

I don't know if I would want to ride it as a primary wheel but it can be done. My friend found a 90s trek that was too small for him to ride. I'm not sure if all shimano free hub bodies are steel but the one I had work perfectly. After I removed it from the hub there is a groove in the back that has pleanty of surface area to weld up!


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

What kind of hub and cassette are we talking here?


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

that is what I did too, MIG welded the back of a 7sp freehub body, ground the weld flat with a stone mounted in a drill press, then used a BMX cassette cog and lots of extra spacers to make up for the missing cogs...


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's another option:
Coaster brake cog
Notches drilled into hub
BB lockring or red loctite for extra security to keep it on

Pics of how it turned out:
EDIT sorry about the canvas size.


----------



## PrimitiveBike (Feb 26, 2008)

Not sure. The bike that i will be playing with these thoughts on I just bought, it is a mid-80's bianchi with Ukai rims. currently rigged as an 8-speed. 










thats it. I don't have the bike yet, so I can't tell you more.


----------



## PrimitiveBike (Feb 26, 2008)

thats a great idea. looks like that would be really solid and not comprimise structural integrity. How has it worked for you?


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

PrimitiveBike said:


> Not sure. The bike that i will be playing with these thoughts on I just bought, it is a mid-80's bianchi with Ukai rims. currently rigged as an 8-speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you check some threads, I posted a how to on making a shimano 8/9 speed a fixed. Basically you take the cassette holder off the hub and degrease it. On the inside of the ratching part of the cassette holder you weld it so it can't ratchet when you quit pedaling on your bike. You put it back together and then you use spacers and one cog to load up the thing. I used the last cog on the cassette to lock everything down. It sounds more complicated than it is.


----------

